# Driver side door open alert, false reading



## cutta65 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello , Did you ever find a solution to this.my Daughters JG 2010 Cruze has just started doing this . Which means she cant Lock it anytime , with Key or Fob as it will unlock about 10 seconds later . Any advise appreciated..


----------



## ggrim13 (Aug 16, 2021)

Any updates om how you fixed it im unfortunately running onto the same issie.


----------

